
Why NoSQL is still relational - skilled
https://blog.rocketinsights.com/why-nosql-is-still-relational/
======
mimixco
This is a misleading title. The article shows that relational databases _can_
be built with NoSQL, not that NoSQL databases are de facto relational (because
they aren't).

